# pigeon colours



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

hi i need some help with pigeon colours is there a web site with colours and their names

if i put up pictures of my birds can someone tell me what colours they are


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Go ahead and post them. At least someone here will more than likely know what color they are


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

ok ill get soem tommorow


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your interest in colours.

I will move your thread to the genetics forum.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Yes, post them here*

We like this game.

Bill


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

stuart said:


> hi i need some help with pigeon colours is there a web site with colours and their names


http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pigeonwatch/GettingStarted/pigeonwatch-morphs


http://www.national-federation.co.uk/simple_genetics.htm


----------

